# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Facebook

## Ritxi

Pues si, ya estamos presentes en el Facebook, quien quiera visitarnos nos puede encontrar en:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/edit....id=60547071183

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ya somos 17, aver si poco a poco se va sumando la gente que tiene facebook, que seguro que somos bastantes.  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## Inherent

ya son ganas las vuestras de espantaros con mi careto, jeje... me uno al grupo , me uno  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

Genial Ritxi, gran trabajo. Gracias

----------


## DrkHrs

Aún no he descubierto para que diablos sirve facebook.

Un saludo.

----------


## magustin

Pues yo me he unido ^^.
A ver si se une mas gente!!

Saludos!

----------


## Inherent

Facebook sirve básicamente para cotillear, y para otras cosas más útiles que no interesan demasiado, jeje.

----------


## Magnano

me uno al facebook, pero...  que se ira poniendo? o simplemente es un grupo?
porque las noticias se pueden poner por aqui...

saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

Ya somos 32!!!

P.D.- Podeís poner vuestro nick, que si no no sabemos quienes sois!!


Se pondran notícias, los videos del concurso...  También se aceptan ideas

----------


## Magnano

cierto, ahora lo pongo (aunque creo que el mio no es muy difícil  :Wink1:

----------


## Guirae

bueno lo de para poner videos esta bien, yo tamien estoy unido :P

----------


## Magnano

es verdad, podemos subir nuestros videos del concurso al facebook, por sino se habia pensado nada sobre esto

----------


## Ming

Unida  :Wink1: 

(Me daba ilusión decirlo)  :Oops: 

Por favor, poner el nick, que ya no se quien es quien!

----------


## Ritxi

Ya somos casi 60!!!    :001 005:

----------


## Osk

Oye, pues me voy a apuntar  :Wink1:

----------


## Chaoz

pues chaoz = enrique garcia villamiel :P

nos vemos por ahí

----------


## chiripicajoso

pues a ver si superamos los 100 ritxi que aqui colbora uno tambien!

P.D. soy ruben porras jaja

----------


## Ritxi

> pues a ver si superamos los 100 ritxi que aqui colbora uno tambien!
> 
> P.D. soy ruben porras jaja


 
De momento, ya superamos los 80 !!! :Yipi:

----------


## Inherent

Brrrrr ....  me he suscrito a un blog de noticias curiosas en facebook, y basta que lo haga para que empiecen a poner entradas sobre grandes ilusiones reveladas "para satisfacer la curiosidad de todos" . Soy gafe!!! Ni en facebook me libro del eterno debate de siempre!! -X

----------


## m_baiocchi

Me acabo de agregar al grupo en FB.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Ritxi

7 más y llegamos a los 100!!!  :Happy:

----------


## AHC

Realmente un Verdadero Exito !!!!  :Wink1: 

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Ritxi

Ya hemos llegado a los 100!!

 :Party:  :Party: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/gr...7071183&ref=ts

----------


## Criss-Angel

Ey y TUENTI qué :Confused: 

Si quereis os envio una invitacion...

----------


## Ritxi

:Smile1: 


> Ey y TUENTI qué
> 
> Si quereis os envio una invitacion...


 
Que es TUENTI :Confused:

----------


## Ritxi

Ya decia yo...  :O15:     esa etapa, por desgracia, ya está más que pasada

----------


## Mistico

> Ya decia yo...     esa etapa, por desgracia, ya está más que pasada


No te vengas abajo Ritxi...que seguro que  a alguien se le ocurrirá hacer un Thirty :P

----------


## Ritxi

Solo recordaros que tenemos página en el Facebook y a ver si se anima un poco que está paradita!!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/gr...7071183&ref=ts

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Yo ya me he apuntado! Hay 121 miembros!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hola me acabo de unir, en fb soy Marco Antonio Umaña Castro (mi nombre completo  :117: ) jaja ahi estamos revisandolo entonces,

Pura Vida!

----------


## pleitonimo

Y... ahi estoy yo!

----------


## Ritxi

Al entrar en Magiapotagia poner tambien vuestro nick del foro, que si no no sabremos quien sois :Neutral:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

oK.
Lo haremos

----------


## Ritxi

Refloto el hilo para recordaros que magiapotagia tiene página de facebook.

Podeís aprovecharla para haceros publicidad o notificar cualquier actuación o bolo que tengaís

Ritxi

----------


## ignoto

O para felicitar a alguien por su no-cumpleaños.

----------


## JaimePata

yo estoy casi de cumpleaños! xD
bueno, ya lo agregue a mi facebook  :Smile1:

----------


## Frikimaster

PUes soy el último en meterme en ella = ).



Frikimaster

----------


## Tracer

ala, pues ya no eres el ultimo,

----------


## luis_bcn

> Aún no he descubierto para que diablos sirve facebook.
> 
> Un saludo.


hace un año de tu pregunta ,pero yo te respondo!!jejje

opinaba lo mismo que tu hasta que hace un mes encontre a unos amigos de donde veraneaba en santander!!!en su dia perdi el contacto y ahora en unas semanas vuelvo a verlos,es que hacia ya 16 años,xDDD

----------


## jhg

me paso por el facebook, gracias por reflotarlo

----------


## Niram

Pues ale! Ya somos uno más  :Wink1:

----------


## javier.eliu

creo q me entere ya un poco tarde

pero uno mas a la cuenta... vamos en el 223..

Saludos

----------


## jhg

tarde?, no creo, el facebook sigue en su sitio, jeje  :Smile1:

----------


## javier.eliu

> tarde?, no creo, el facebook sigue en su sitio, jeje



Me referia desde la fecha que se abrio el tema!

 :Cool1: 

Saludos

----------


## xepabcn

Acabo de verlo y por supuesto, me uno en Facebook tambien.
Un saludo!

----------


## bmb

Yo también estoy dentro  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Desde ayer hay una pregunta en el Face, a ver quien es el primero en responderla

Una pista, hay un poco de trampa  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

*Magnano ya ha acertado un nombre a ver quien encuentra el otro!*

----------


## Magnano

¿Hay premio?

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Shhhhhhh! eso es secreto  :302: 

Hoy estaré conectado hasta las ocho en el facebook por si alguien quiere chatear un poco.

----------


## Ritxi

Refloto el hilo por si los nuevos no saben que tenemos grupo propio en el Facebook

----------


## DaarkBro

No sabia O.o!
Gracias por reflotarlo xd!

----------


## DaarkBro

Oye, pero la página no abre :S
¿Puedes ponerla de nuevo, a ver?

¡Gracias!

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui esta!

Magiapotagia | Facebook

----------


## ign

¡Pues todavía no me había unido al grupo! Asunto arreglado.

----------


## Ritxi

> ¡Pues todavía no me había unido al grupo! Asunto arreglado.


Pues presentaros en el muro!!   :Smile1:

----------


## Castellary

Me uno al grupo!
Aunque, ¿qué temas se tratan en él?

----------


## magic hugo

Bueno chicos, yo tambien he solicitado unirme al facebook

----------


## Herpo el Loco

¡solicitud enviada!

----------


## Ritxi

Ya estais todos dentro  :Cool:

----------

